# probation officer interview



## crimsonwings

I have an interview coming up for a probation/parole officer position and I would love some feedback of what to expect during the interview. I have never worked as one before and I am really nervous.
thanks!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

Was this from the civil service exam???


----------



## crimsonwings

hmmmm. I live in Oregon and the position is for the county sheriffs office. I know the position I am interviewing for was listed as parole/probation. Interesting...I think here in oregon both positions are employed by the county courts. I am not certain though.


----------



## crimsonwings

Well I appreciate your response. I did not know Mass did things so differently. I guess with regards to the interview I will just hit the books and refresh myself on probation and parole.....I hate not knowing what to expect!
thanks again


----------



## crimsonwings

I am trying to find what what the interview may be like; what questions might be asked so I can be prepared for the interview. I would assume I would be questioned in a way to find out how much I know about the position I am applying for. Have you every worked in parole or probation before?
thanks!


----------



## kwflatbed

Wings is the job with the state or county in OR


----------



## crimsonwings

kwflatbed said:


> Wings is the job with the state or county in OR


the county.


----------

